# Great idea for center pieces!



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Gotta love Martha Stewart!
These center pieces can be easily made to fit your party theme!

http://www.marthastewart.com/photogallery/60-outdoor-party-ideas#slide_16


----------

